# مخاطر الدهان ( البوية) على العاملين



## سليم صبرة (29 مايو 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء
لاشك ان قسم الدهانات اصبح اليوم يدخل فى جميع قطاعات العمل 
وهذه الدهانات تتسسبب بامراض كثيرة للعاملين لذا 
لابد من اعطاء لمحة عن مخاطر الدهان التى يتعرض لها العاملون اثناء العمل والسبل لتجنب هذه المخاطر 
يمكن تنزيل الملف بعد الصلاة على النبى 20 مرة من الرابط التالى http://www.4shared.com/document/aq8YcdDS/__online.html


----------



## safety113 (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك
الملف يشمل المواد الكيميائية ايضا وهو مرجع مهم
وفقك الله والى مزيد من الصمود


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ha21 (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## medhat56 (30 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (31 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير *
ومشكور على المجهود​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يونيو 2010)

ملف هام
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليم صبرة (2 يونيو 2010)

*ملف كامل عن المخاطر التى يتعرض لها عاملون الدهان*

اخوانى الاعزاء 
سوف يتم شرح المخاطر التى يتعرض لها العاملون على عدة حلقات والموضوع مفتوح للنقاش لكى يستفيد الجميع 
المواد المستعملة فى الدهان هى عبارة عن مواد كيميائية مركبة بصيغة معينة 
ولكل مادة من المواد الكيميائية مخاطر وتتسسب فى امراض 
وعلى جميع العاملين فى فرع الدهان ابتاع الاتى للتقليل من المخاطر :
1- عدم شم علب البوية او التنر لمعرفة محتوى العلبة 
2- احرص ان تجعمل مكان البوية ذو تهوية جيدة .
3- كثيرا من العاملين تكون السيجارة فى يدة عند خلط البوية وا اضافة التنر للبوية وهذا ادى الى كثير من التشوهات للعاملين والحرائق لذك لابد من اطفاء السيجارة عند عملية الخلط .
4- كثير من العاملين عند خلط البوية تمتلئ يداة بالبوية فيقوم فورا بمسح يدة فى البنطلون او القميص يجب ان يمسح بقطعة قماش لان مواد الدهان ممكن ان تدخل عن طريق الجلد .
وللحديث بقية ان شاءالله


----------



## safety113 (2 يونيو 2010)

والبعض ياكلون ويشربون
والبعض يمزحون بوضع الدهان على اجسام زملائهم
والبعض يعملون بالاعلى على سلالم او سقالات غير سليمة
وآخرون يستخدمون ادوات او معدات تصدر شرر والغرفة او المكان الذي يعملون به مفعم بالتنر
علينا بشهادة msds نشرة معطيات سلامة المواد


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (2 يونيو 2010)

موضوع هام جدا لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سليم صبرة (5 يونيو 2010)

*المخاطر التى يتعرض لها العاملون اثناء الدهان ( السيب )*

السلام عليكم 
نكمل ان شاء الله الحديث عن المخاطر التى يتعرض لها العاملون فى الدهانات وبالذات عن موضع السيب والسلالم المستخدمة فى عملية الدهان لان اكثر الاصابات تحدث من الاستخدام الخاطئ للسيب .
ومن المخاطر التى يتعرض لها العاملون اثناء العمل على السيب .
1- عملية السقوط والتى ينتج عنها كسور او رضوض .
2- تزحلق السلم .
3-كسر فى كل من السيبة او السلم .
4- التدحرج عندما تكون السيبة او السلم على ارضية غير صلبة .
5- تزحلق الشخص عن السيبة او السلم .
ولتجنب الاصابات والحوادث اثناء عملية الدهان على السلالم يجب اتباع التعليمات التالية : 
1 - احرص عندما تقف على السلم او السيبة وراء الباب لعمل الدهان يجب عليك اغلاق الباب .
2- تفقد السيبة او السلم قبل الصعود علية من الكسور .
3- تفقد حبل السيبة الموجود بين رجلتين السيبة .
4- ان يكون بعد ارضية السلم عن الحائط نسبة 4:1 كما هو مبين بالرسم ادناة 
5- ان تكون ارجل السلم او السيبة خالية من البوية او الزيوت لمنع التزحلق .
6- عند وضع السلم على الحائط احرص على تثبيت ارجل السلم خوفا من التزحلق 
7- ايجب العمل على تعليق علب البوية بواسطة شنكل بدل من حملها باليد .
8- يجب وضع جلد فى اسفل كل رجلد لمنع التزحلق .
9- يمنع من الوقوف على اخر درجة للسلم او السيبة .
10- يمنع من مد الجسم خارج السيبة ( التشربح ) او السلم .
11- عند العمل على السيبة يجب لبس حذا السلامة ويمنع من لبس شاحوت او شبشب .
12- احرص ان يكون القميص داخل البنطلون .
13- احرص ان يكون كم القميص ضيق او قصير .
14 - يمنع من رفع علب البوية اثناء الصعود على السلم .
15- احرص ان يكون وزنك فى منتصف الدرجات .
وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله


----------



## safety113 (7 يونيو 2010)

*مهدى لاخي سليم*

ماذا تحضر للعمل بالدهان
ماهي اجراءات السلامة
كيف تقيم مخاطر الدهان
كل ذلك بالملف الجاهز للتحميل على الرابط التالي:

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/p0_sq6UF/_2__Painting__Hand-Spray_AHMAD.html

وهذاالملف مهدى لاخي سليم ليكمل موضوعه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بكم أخوينا سليم وأحمد
على الملفات الهامة


----------



## سليم صبرة (8 يونيو 2010)

*بعد انتهاء يوم عمل*

اخوانى مرحبا بكم فى نقاش جديد عن مخاطر البوية 
سنتكلم ان شاء الله ماهو المطلوب عملة قبل ترك العمل .
1- يتم نتظيف فرد الرش وتنشيفة .
2- لف خرطوم الهواء .
3-اغلاق علب البوية جيدا .
4- اغلاق علب التنر جيدا .
5- تجميع شرايط المسح ويتم وضعها فى كيس واخراجها الى النفايات العامة .
6- فصل مصدر الكهرباء الخاص بضاغط الهواء .
7- وضع السلالم وتتصفيتها فوق بعض على ارضية صلبة .
8- مكان وضع العلب والمعدات يجب ان يكون ذو تهوية جيدة .
9- يتم تعليق الكوابل والخراطيم على الحائط , او تكون على رفوف خاصة بها .
10-يتم مسح الارضيات من البوية ( ويفضل وضع رمل او اى مادة لامتصاص البوية من الارضيات ) .
11- يمنع من تنظيف الجسم يالهواء المضغوط او الملابس او تنفيخ الملابس من الغبار .
12- يجب العمل على تفريغ الماء الموجود فى خزان ضاغط الهواء كل يوم قبل بدء العمل وذلك من صمام موجود فى اسفل خزان الضاغط .
13- اذا وجدت قطع تالف ةمثل وصلة الكهرباء او الخرطوم اعمل على اصلاحها او ابدالها قبل وضعها فى المخزن .
14- يجب تنظيف المكان من البوية و ورفع جميع المواد من مكان العمل وترك مكان العمل نظيف ومرتب 
15- اعمل على رفع علب البوية الفارغة واخراجها الى النفايات .
16- احرص على تجميع البوية فى علبة واحدة وعدم ترك البوية فى اكثر من علبة .
مع تمنياتى لجميع العاملين بالسلامة


----------



## سليم صبرة (15 يونيو 2010)

*ميل السلم الامن موضوح مطروح للنقاش*

لدى سؤال و ربما نفتحة للنقاش مع الاخوة
كلنا يعرف ان ميل السلم الامن هو بنسبة 1 الى 4 كما هو موجود فى الصور المرفقة على ان هذه النسبة امنة و هل لها شروط لتكون امنة؟

هذا السئوال تم طرحة فى منتديات سلامتك من طرف المهندس الفاضل سيد سلام 
تحياتى


----------



## الخير2 (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس بحراني (15 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر يا استاذ


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (9 أبريل 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## khalid elnaji (20 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

